# Steel-spec primers



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

I know my first question went a little off topic so I thought I would ask the other part of the question. I know there are a few paint suppliers on here so let hear what you would offer a steel shop. 

We do not blast our steel. (unless specified)
Our paint room is heated and we need a quick drying time.
Red is our standard and we buy it one drum at a time.(due to EPA and storage). 
Must be an alkyd primer

I am not asking for prices, looking for the what paint would work for us other then what we use now. We are happy with the paint and service we use now. Just looking at options. 

I am sure there are more things I am missing and will fill in as the questions are asked. 
Thanks guys/gals for your help.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Steelfabricator said:


> I know my first question went a little off topic so I thought I would ask the other part of the question. I know there are a few paint suppliers on here so let hear what you would offer a steel shop.
> 
> We do not blast our steel. (unless specified)
> Our paint room is heated and we need a quick drying time.
> ...


P07 Universail Metal Primer


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks NACE. I will add that one to my list of options.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you looking for a simple shopcoat or a universal?


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you looking for a simple shopcoat or a universal primer?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Steelfabricator,
welcome to PT, a few months late! I have recently moved my family from Cali to Idaho, and have not been on PT very much. You will find NACE to not steer you wrong @ all.

I look forward to helping you in any way I can. Feel free to email me or send a private message if you care to.


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

SWGuy said:


> Are you looking for a simple shopcoat or a universal primer?


We are looking for a Universal Primer.

Our current primer is not a modified alkyd primer and we are not meeting the requirement for more and more jobs.

_Fast-curing, lead- and chromate-free, universal modified-alkyd primer
complying with performance requirements of FS TT-P-664, selected for
good resistance to normal atmospheric corrosion, compatibility with
finish paint systems indicated, and capability to provide a sound
foundation for field-applied topcoats despite prolonged exposure._

And I need to change what I posted originally.

"looking for the what paint would work for us other then what we use now. We are happy with the paint and NOT THE service we use now. Just looking at options."


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

You could try Sherwin E90RC38. I have shops using it and it would meet your requirements.(Is it SW that you are not happy with their service?)


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

SWGuy said:


> (Is it SW that you are not happy with their service?)


I will not say which supplier I am displeased with. As a purchasing agent I try to look at the big picture not just one or two instances. 

What area do you rep for, and what field(home, auto, industrial) I see you left your location off of your info.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am in MN. I sell industrial, chemical and professional coatings. I work with quite a few Fab shops.


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

I do not want it getting back to my SW Rep but the paint you recommended took you 3 hours to come up with and I am still waiting for my rep to give me a suggestion and a cost.
Thanks SWGuy.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. Let me know if you have any other qustions.


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

Try Devoe Coatings Low VOC 4360.


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

My Devoe rep is just like the band, have not heard anything from them in years.


----------



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

*metal primer*

ICI/Glidden Gripper, its the best, latex and its not comiong off believe me I have been priming steel with it for years.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I think we are talking about a different type of primer polakthepainter, but thanks.


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

SWGuy, the primer you recommended in not a "Steel Spec" primer. 
Thanks for the attempt.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Why does is have to say "steel spec" on the label? Don't you just have to meet the requirement?


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

As a miscellaneous steel fab shop our primer coat needs to be universal in what can be applied to the primer. I did not mention that on this post. Sorry for leaving that out.
So what we were/are looking for is a "Steel Spec" modified alkyd primer. 
I have five quotes now and need to translate all number to a common factor so I can see what it will actually cost us per square foot. Drum pricing does nothing when everyone's pant specs are different.


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

If this was the information given. what paint would you purchase. 









You are correct on the 850, it was "Theoretical" after reading that spec further that only gives you 1 mil.

As a steel buyer, paint data sheets are like reading MSDS sheets.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

If that is all of the info given, it is very difficult to choose. If you assume that they all spray and perform the same you would choose D. But I can tell you right now, that you are not going to get 850 sq ft out of a coating that is going on @ 3 mils. Usually I would look to a higher solids product to get the best performance. I would have to say B. But if this is a decision that I was making to make a long term decision, I would ask each supplier to provide some material to spray out. The truth comes out when the product is applied. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Steelfab,
can I just say "thank you" for understanding cost/sq.ft.!!!!!! SWGuy is absolutely right w/ the above post as I am sure you know. I have quietly watched this thread and will continue to research options for you.

I saw NACE was a quick visitor, he is full of experience/knowledge for sure!


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

Just thought I would come back and post an update. 
We did decide on the D paint for a lot of reasons. It seems to meet most of our specification that we come across in our line of work.
Service up to this point is has been excellent. Including delivery and willingness to work with us (keeping extra stock on hand at there facilities).
Price and coverage were great compared to other paints we sampled. 
And one of the biggest surprises was how the paint stood up after painting. 
We painted two angle as samples (2 mills wet). When we were done testing the coverage we put the angles outside in the element to see how they would hold up to the weather and the D paint has held its color much longer the our previous paint. 

Thanks again for all the help and I will be checking in from time to time to ask questions and check to see if others have similar problems.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am glad you found one that works for you. Now you just need the work to keep rolling in. I know that alot of the fab shops that I deal will have had an upswing in work over the last couple of months. Hopefully it continues. Good luck!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what is D paint? Devoe?


----------



## Steelfabricator (Apr 29, 2009)

No. The letters were a way of looking at it without looking at it for Name recognition.
I wanted a non objective view from everyone. SWGuy would want to recommend the Sherwin Williams and I would suspect a Devoe rep would recommend his paint and so on.


----------

